# Salt tank pics and fish id please



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

trying to figure out if the yellow fish is a damsel or a chromis


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/categories/product/p-70431-damsel.jpg

Yellow damsel fish.


----------

